# I too got a nudge...



## namonllor (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

It has been a long while since I've posted anything on the forum. Just didn't think it important.
This forum has really grown. So much so I didn't even know where to post this note.
I've gotten into clock making and have been making tools for that endeavor. Being disabled and not having much cash, it's what I've got to do. Fortunately, I have material here in the house. I did purchase a Moseley watchmakers lathe with about 8 or 9 collets and I signed up online for a clock and watch repair course. Between that and some books on the subject, I've been keeping busy.
Hope everyone's doing well and thanks for the nudge,

Ren


----------

